
How to Become a 10x Engineer - tomerbd
https://blog.codegiant.io/how-to-become-a-10x-engineer-492fa3f57101
======
akerl_
In my experience, the people who get described as “10x engineers” are really
“engineers who are just as talented as many of their peers, but are also
socially likable or quirky in a way that people find amusing”. Perception is
everything.

